# info needed please



## luv2fishnewere (Apr 5, 2009)

i know it is called bow fishing but is it a fishing license or hunting license needed.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Fishing liscence


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Fishing.


----------



## luv2fishnewere (Apr 5, 2009)

thank for clearing that up for me guys.thats what i love about this site you can get just about any answer to any question.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Bowfishing is HUNTING for fish....but we only need a fishing license.


----------

